# 2007 sentra engine revs when going down hill



## portis0432 (Nov 16, 2007)

my 2007 sentra engine revs when Im going down a hill and increasing in speed. when I hit the gas going down hill the rpms drops. I dont remember it doing this when i first bought it


----------



## nismopro33 (Dec 8, 2007)

take it into the dealership, you should have a warranty, and have them figure out whats wrong with it.


----------



## portis0432 (Nov 16, 2007)

I took it back to the dealer and they said the cvt transmissions are supposed to do this


----------



## whispanic (Dec 10, 2007)

portis0432 said:


> I took it back to the dealer and they said the cvt transmissions are supposed to do this


Its would make sense on a steep hill for the RPMs to go up. Thats evidence of engine breaking. The drop in RPMs I would think to be the tranny adjusting to the throttle signal and finding optimal RPM range.

If you really want to see your RPMs climb disable overdrive.


----------



## SE-R Redline (Dec 12, 2007)

you hit the nail on the head with that one. the new sentra's have the cvt. wish i coulda seen that earlier and helped you out.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 15, 2004)

Could you just put it in manual mode?


----------

